# Router table



## Robert132 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it possible for the makita router 3606 to attach to the makita table saw 2708 table? If so, how many screws are necessary to secure it or is there an adaptor? I am setting up to do my first dovetails using a General Dovetail Jig.
Thanks, Robert


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Robert132 said:


> Is it possible for the makita router 3606 to attach to the makita table saw 2708 table? If so, how many screws are necessary to secure it or is there an adaptor? I am setting up to do my first dovetails using a General Dovetail Jig.
> Thanks, Robert


Hi Robert:

I went looking to see if there was a new General Dovetail Jig. Nope. Ok, that leaves a bit of clarification to be undertaken. You do not use a dovetail jig of this type on a router table.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Robert!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have seen the General $40 dovetail jig at Home Depot. I do not find it on their site, and I've not seen it out of the package. But I believe it's to be used clamped to a bench, rather than on a router table. I think, at that price it even comes with a couple bits.


----------



## Robert132 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. It is the General E-Z Pro Dovetail Jig $40 #860 - Home Depot. 
I did take two 10-32 bolts out of the Makita router plate and the 2 7/8" span conforms to the slot in my Makita table saw table. I need two longer 10-32 bolts to secure it to the saw table. The directions that come with the E-Z Pro jig are spartan - nothing about clamping the jig or whether to use it with a router table. There is a dovetail bit included. I will speak to General's tech guy tomorrow about questions and plan to call a tech guy at Makita to ask about my planned application of mating the router model with the table saw model -to wit - Secure enough with just two 10-32 bolts holding the router to the table? (There are other drilled holes in the saw table router space that do not conform to my model's plate drilled holes)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

Does the dovetail jig look like the one below 
If so it's made for the work bench 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=========



Robert132 said:


> Thanks. It is the General E-Z Pro Dovetail Jig $40 #860 - Home Depot.
> I did take two 10-32 bolts out of the Makita router plate and the 2 7/8" span conforms to the slot in my Makita table saw table. I need two longer 10-32 bolts to secure it to the saw table. The directions that come with the E-Z Pro jig are spartan - nothing about clamping the jig or whether to use it with a router table. There is a dovetail bit included. I will speak to General's tech guy tomorrow about questions and plan to call a tech guy at Makita to ask about my planned application of mating the router model with the table saw model -to wit - Secure enough with just two 10-32 bolts holding the router to the table? (There are other drilled holes in the saw table router space that do not conform to my model's plate drilled holes)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> I went looking to see if there was a new General Dovetail Jig. Nope. Ok, that leaves a bit of clarification to be undertaken. You do not use a dovetail jig of this type on a router table.


I've got one of those jigs. Supposedly can be used either on the table or clamped to a bench. Never did try it on the bench.
I couldn't get a decent dovetail out of it. Did manage to burn up a bearing though. 
Says to clamp some scrap in with it but fails to tell you that there is a relief behind the support for the stock so I was trying to plough through the backer board with the bearing. Also trying to use it on the table puts, IMHO, body parts, specifically fingers, perilously close to the bit. :bad: It's sitting on a shelf in the basement. Unless it, hopefully, simply tiptoed out of my life. Bought a Rockler jig which has some problems but nothing like that POS. :bad::bad:
Heres the link, they have a video there also:
http://www.generaltools.com/Products/EZ-Pro-Dovetail-Jig__860.aspx


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Robert132 said:


> Thanks. It is the General E-Z Pro Dovetail Jig $40 #860 - Home Depot.
> I did take two 10-32 bolts out of the Makita router plate and the 2 7/8" span conforms to the slot in my Makita table saw table. I need two longer 10-32 bolts to secure it to the saw table. The directions that come with the E-Z Pro jig are spartan - nothing about clamping the jig or whether to use it with a router table. There is a dovetail bit included. I will speak to General's tech guy tomorrow about questions and plan to call a tech guy at Makita to ask about my planned application of mating the router model with the table saw model -to wit - Secure enough with just two 10-32 bolts holding the router to the table? (There are other drilled holes in the saw table router space that do not conform to my model's plate drilled holes)


Hi Robert:

I stand corrected and my apologies. 

I'm not certain about the Makita fitting your saw table. It is possible but I build my own tables. 

There is a difference between the two holes for the template guide and the four holes holding on your baseplate. Take out the four screws holding on the baseplate and find the four holes that match up with your router. Use all four screws to mount the router into your table. 

Manufacturers will make one baseplate to fit as many routers as possible. Find the four holes in the table that match the four holes on your router, those are the four that you use. Just before I stick my foot in my mouth again, I went to the Makita Canada website and looked at the 1 HP 3606 and there are four screws holding on the baseplate.

Gotta run. Walls going up today.


----------



## Robert132 (Oct 5, 2009)

Responders all,
Thanks for the replies. I did use the video link for the General No. 860 and watched the instruction videos - big help! Also the info on the four holes that hold the base plate as the best way for stability and safety in attaching the router to the table. I don't think they align however. I'll check after work tomorrow - no Thursday - as tomorrow will be a long day also. Being a novice to dovetails though not to a router, I approach with understandable caution. I probably will try the E-Z Pro 860 as I have just four drawers to make now and the investment is not large. The tips on the bearings, proximity of the jig, using a backer board are all well appreciated. Possibly saturday is the next chance for using the jig and after more thought on process. Work safely.
Best to you all,
Robert


----------



## davcefai (Aug 3, 2009)

One more hopefully useful tip.

Start with a "climb cut" right to left to take off just a little bit of wood from the front. You should end up with a wavy front. This will help reduce tearout.


----------

